# 2nd Annual Mosquito Lake Walleye/Crappie Entry



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Guy's,

I have attached the entry form for the event on Mosquito. This one will fill up fast. There will be a limit of 75 teams and Linda's ad goes in the magazine on Feb 1st and then it will be full in a week. 

So get it in now! See you at the weigh in.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

we filled ours out...do we send it to you?


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

You can Make the check payable and to David Hoheisel. Send it to him @ 737 Autumn Branch Rd. Westerville, Ohio 43081. Or if you want could bring it in to our shop and we will make sure he gets the entry form. There is a lot of interest in this tournament, and I am very excited about it. Hope to see all you OGF Friends there. Thanks, Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Actually I am running 2 ads..in Fish and Field Report. The first will be Jan 15th and the 2nd will be Feb. 1st. Hope to see you there and good luck. There will be an entry form along with it. Thanks, Linda


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

CAUSEWAYCREW said:


> Actually I am running 2 ads..in Fish and Field Report. The first will be Jan 15th and the 2nd will be Feb. 1st. Hope to see you there and good luck. There will be an entry form along with it. Thanks, Linda


how much is the entry fee?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> how much is the entry fee?


Take a look at the attachment.....$60 per team


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

krustydawg said:


> Take a look at the attachment.....$60 per team


sorry my computer wouldnt let me for some reason but thanks!


----------



## whitetail fever (Nov 7, 2009)

The 12th is on a Saturday not Sunday. Which day is it?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Linda


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

SATURDAY-----FEB. 12th 2011 Sorry about the misprint. I'll tell Dave there is a mistake. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The Tournament is Saturday the 12th. Entry has been corrected. Sorry for the confusion. 

The address to register is at the bottom of the entry form Please have both team members fill out there section.


----------

